# angel fish tank mates?



## Michelle1980 (Apr 2, 2007)

Those of you who read my last post regarding the 30 gallon that leaked….I resealed it and sure enough it leaked again. Ended up giving it away to some one who had a small snake. 

I did get a new 30 gallon that has been up and running since last Monday. I am going to do a water test today to make sure the water is good.

Somehow I got talked into taking someone’s angel fish. He came in a 20 gallon which I think he is too small for. He is probable around 4 inches and very pretty I must say. He survived the 1+ hour move and I cleaned his tank which was rather dirty. They told me he is really old, around 6 years or so. I don’t know much about those types of fish. He came with some fish flakes which he gulped down. Is there something else I should be feeding him? 

Also what other fish can I house with him? I want to put him in my 30 gallon but my guppies are over populating like mad and I had planned on putting the males in that tank. I also have a 4inch pleco that I was going to house in that new tank. Now I’m not sure what to……


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Angelfish aren't picky eaters at all, so you can feed them a variety of foods if you would like. Live blackworms and brine shrimp work really well, as well as frozen foods. Flakes are fine also. You could also try white clouds if they are small enough, since every cichlid likes to fight to get its food.  

For tankmates, unless you want your guppies eaten, having fish that are big enough for him not to eat is a definite idea. Gouramis and larger tetras should be fine tankmates.

The pleco should also do fine as well, but make sure you do plenty of water changes and cleaning since the pleco is a pooping machine  Remember, the cleaner your water, the better your angel will look.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Plecos are ok with angels until the angels start breeding. If you put the guppies in with the angel, chances are the angel will leave the adults alone and eat all the fry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

my angelfish LOVED feeder guppies. they hunted for them all over the tank even when there weren't any in the tank. they would help keep your guppy population down. feed your fry to them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

angelfish will be stunted in a 30 gallon-some get like over 9 inches tall! they need a taller tank


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

swordtailbreedr said:


> angelfish will be stunted in a 30 gallon-some get like over 9 inches tall! they need a taller tank


whaaaat? I have never seen a 9 inch Angel, from what I have seen a 30 gal is just fine for Angels.


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Huh? I kept two nice-sized Angelfish in a 50 gallon and they did PERFECTLY fine. They grew to a nice size but weren't bothered. I still have them but transferred them to my brother's tank because I switched the one I was keeping them to a different kind of tank. 30 gal. should be fine.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I think the 9 inch angel may be an altum angel, which gets significantly larger than the scalare angels that are more commonly seen in the hobby.

If your angel has short fins you may be able to get away with some dwarf gouramis, however I've had little success with that combination. A single female betta works good, the non-torpedo shaped tetras (e.g. lemon tetras, diamond tetras, etc.) or rasboras and corydoras catfish tend to make excellent tankmates for angels, in my experience.


----------

